# What have you ran over with your car?



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I've ran over a dead deer. I was going about 55 trying to get on the interstate and ran right over a deer at night. Good thing it went right under the car and I didn't lose control. When I got to my destination, I had a little bit of fur in the front of the car. Also, I once slammed on the brakes because a cat jumped right in front of my car but the brakes engaged when the tires were right on top of the poor little fella.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I hit a bird on two separate occations


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

as many miles as I drive in the woods, have ran over most all creatures at some point in time. Hogs are usually the worst. Horse do the most damage, but have not hit one yet. Have been in a truck that hit a cow, hit the back half so not to bad.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I hit a 12' ladder, years ago, on 610 loop. Scared the chit, out of me. I was driving a big Ford F-350, however.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Years ago near Paduca Tex. about midnight,some people moving with a pickup lost a quilt that stuck in my grill and covered the windshield.Before I could get stopped,I hit a cheap dresser that blew out.That was in the early 70's,the night the speed limit changed from 70 to 55mph at midnight.I tried to run down the folks losing stuff,and got a speeding ticket for 71mph in Matador.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've hit several owls (really, 3 that i clearly remember, and 1 or 2 more that a vaguely remember), one vulture that earned me the nickname "the buzzard blaster" from my grandmother (i was driving her car at the time), a sparrow that got lodged in the hood latch mechanism of my truck and had turned to jerky by the time i found it. Birds have had hell with my driving. lol

Also hit a turkey, and hog. Neither did any damage, but the hog scared me.

Also whacked a quail. lol. 

I laugh as these critters come to mind.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I hit a horse and like said above, it tore up the front of a buick station wagon.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Every kind of wildlife here in TX. I just recently started having dove (2 so far) just fly right into my windshield. Very weird.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I hit a goose up north. Three of them ready to land, two aborted the landing.....the other one didn't.

I was stationed in San Diego a while back and hit a bowling ball around AM on the way home from work. I was in a 67 VW bug. That was crazy! I guess some punk kids thought it would be funny to roll one down the hill......its kinda funny now.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

rentfro said:


> Every kind of wildlife here in TX. I just recently started having dove (2 so far) just fly right into my windshield. Very weird.


If you hit a dove just right it will blow your rear view mirror off the windshield and into the back seat! (don't ask how I know)


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Good thread.
Let's see I've hit deer, birds, squirrels, snakes, cars (nothing serious thankfully). Backed into a couple of trees that weren't there before. And a lightpost that was in the middle of the parking lot with no barrier and the light was out so didn't see it while backing up.
Raccoons and Possums seem impossible to get though. LOL MIL is pretty quick on her feet too. :slimer:


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I try to avoid hitting critters if possible. But Im not wrecking a vehicle trying to avoid one. Had a friend flip a truck trying to avoid a family of racoons. About 10 yrs ago I got some 130 watt KC lights for the front. When I sell the truck they come off and go back on the new one. This has saved me untold amount of times. I do a lot of night time driving and live out in the hill country.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Backed over the front of my wife's honda once............she was not a happy camper but the insurance agent got a good laugh out of it.

Rear view mirrors are your friend


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've always wondered if anybody has hit a mattress with their car and what would happen. I see them on the roadways all the time, but never seen anybody hit one.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have hit and ran over many different things.

*Ran Over*
many animals (big and small)
mattress
ladder
bumper
tires
lumber many 2x4 and 4x4 (did a hell of a job on alignment)
car hood (that was a surprise)

*Hit*
Bull
Deer
Hog (nothing over about 50lbs)
a few big dogs
many birds and small animals


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I hit a 3' long gator on 124 at night just outside of Winnie.
Someone moving lost a mattress in front of me on I 10. I had no where to go. Man, it took me about an hour to get that thing out from under the truck. LOL It was all wadded up in the right wheel well.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Bob Keyes said:


> If you hit a dove just right it will blow your rear view mirror off the windshield and into the back seat! (don't ask how I know)


I hit Dove going down I-10 the other day and it exploded. Hit the windshield about where rearview is and feathers went everywhere. The car behind me were swerveing around feathers.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

bluefin said:


> LOL MIL is pretty quick on her feet too. :slimer:


Hahahaha! Best


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

CentexPW said:


> I try to avoid hitting critters if possible. But Im not wrecking a vehicle trying to avoid one. Had a friend flip a truck trying to avoid a family of racoons. About 10 yrs ago I got some 130 watt KC lights for the front. When I sell the truck they come off and go back on the new one. This has saved me untold amount of times. I do a lot of night time driving and live out in the hill country.


Exactly what I was thinking. I'll try to avoid them but will not get into an accident over them. Driving at night and seeing deer grazing by the side of the road always makes me nervous.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Backwater1 said:


> *I've always wondered if anybody has hit a mattress with their car and what would happen*. I see them on the roadways all the time, but never seen anybody hit one.


 http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=49344

You have an answer! Too funny


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I hit a guy on a bike. He flew about 30 feet. Good thing I was going less than 10 as I was about to make a turn.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Truck tire off of an 18 wheeler. Don't ask me why it was rolling against traffic on 610 Loop all by itself on the inside lane. I had a truck on one side of me and the concrete barrier on the other and no where to go. Hit the tire right at the metal tow hook of my F250 and it rolled under me catapulting the truck. The General Lee had nothing on me. All four tires in the air.  

Pucker factor was strong!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I've hit two bicyclist in Austin. Both were there fault.
Hit a hay bale doing 70. That was interesting.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

oh, you mean on accident..

never mind..


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I also hit a lady in a wheelchair. her brakes gave out and she rolled down the ramp and into the street before I could stop. That one was pretty interesting.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Gilbert, I sure hope you stopped...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I also ran over a water hose that someone lost!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> Gilbert, I sure hope you stopped...


I had to. she was stuck under my bumper.

Dude on bike got up, looked at how mangled his bike was and walked off. I tossed the bike in the back of my truck and threw it away.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I ran over a brick once - it damaged my tire.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

my little brother in 1965, he survived and it doing well


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

A couple of Chevy's,a Dodge and a sweetheart in a Mazda while I was stopped at a stop sign. One dude with a gun standing in the middle of the road about 3 in the morning. Hard to stop when your doing 70. Deputy sheriff asked me why I didn't back up to see if he was ok. Lots of road rash.Local loony tune.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

*I have!!!*



Backwater1 said:


> I've always wondered if anybody has hit a mattress with their car and what would happen. I see them on the roadways all the time, but never seen anybody hit one.


I was on the way to catch a Texans game and ran over a mattress going south on 59. The springs of the mattress got caught in my truck springs and it was a B***h to get out.

Birds are about the only living things that I've hit, got one crow, one pigeon, and one bluejay on the list.


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

I also ran over a dead deer on my way to corpus early one morning. the hit wasn't too bad as it went under but it did knock around a little bit. Found out once i arrived that it had punched a hole in my gas tank! Must have been a hoof or something since i don't think it had horns.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Big rig tires, 55 gal drum that came flying off another truck, ladder, tree branches, and a few critters. It helps that most of my trucks had lift kits and bigger tires so going over stuff is easier.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

going about 70 on 185 west of Seadrift and hit something unidentified and pretty large on the way to work. couldn't tell what it was. when I got stopped to check it put there was a mature wild turkey with his head caught in my grill still flapping wings and trying to fly away. took me and another guy to wring his neck so we wouldn't get spurred while removing him. 

also on same road I had a big owl chasing a rabbit hit me in passenger side front fender. left a pretty good dent. the rabbit made it.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

buzzard hit the top of my windshield on the way to the lake - looked in my rear view mirror, his buddies were all over him. Shredded tire took out an exhaust bracket on a Camero I had - had to spend the night in Jennings, LA after that one.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

Am I the only one that has run over fish????? Maybe I should save this story


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Small oak tree...It won. :headknock


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

A skunk and that pretty much sucked.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I hit a cinder block and thought I blew my tire out. Changed the tire and took it to the shop to get a new tire. Turned out it only dismounted the tire from the rim and the tire was fine.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

I was traveling north bound on a FM road in East Texas a few years ago in a lifted Tahoe and ran right over a deer. A driver in the south bound lane hit the deer, knocked it down, and it was spinning like a top on the road come straight for me. I had no option but to run right over it. No damage to the Tahoe but a very bloody under carriage.

I also hit a sea gull in the same vehicle and it broke my windshield wiper off.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

RACER said:


> Am I the only one that has run over fish????? Maybe I should save this story


What? lol.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

I didn't run over a mattress, but, the pretty lady in front of me did,...... and she apparently didn't realize that it got stuck under her car. I pulled up to her left side and tried to tell her that the mattress was still under her car, and even though she knew I was there, she never turned to look at me or acknowledge that I was there. I guess she thought that I was trying to flirt with her.

Well, after a few miles, the sparks from the springs caught the mattress on fire, and now there are flames pouring out the back of the car. I'm still trying to get her attention.

I realized that I was driving next to a bomb, so I backed off to watch the show.

Finally, after looking in her rearview, and seeing the flames, she pulled off of the freeway, HWY. 59 South at Hillcroft, and pulled right into a gas station,.......that's right, right up to the pumps!!!!!

I was still on the freeway, so I didn't get to see the attendants face when he saw the car pull up to his pumps. I'm assuming there was a few exciting moments,.....and, maybe a few choice words for the driver,.....

This happened back in '72, when there were still full service gas stations around.

I'm betting that this gal got the FULL service!!!!!!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I got stuck on a rock at about 9000 ft elevation on a jeep trail in Colorado and backed over my sister's foot while she was pushing. She limped for a day or two but was OK. It paid her back for handing me a blue berry and saying taste this blueberry. It wasn't the latter.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

bluefin said:


> MIL is pretty quick on her feet too. :slimer:


Hey! We're talking about things you have run over or hit, not things on your wish list...lol.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

A Somalian with the humvee I was driving.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

does running over a flock of bufflehead ducks in a shallowsport count?
they were shooting out the tunnel, some still trying to fly, some not.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

When I was cyclocross bike racing, I had spare wheels that went in the pits in case of a bad flat it was faster to pit out a wheel.
Set them behind my car to load my bike.
Forgot about them.
Backed over my own wheels. One was fubared beyond repair, the other survived.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Dukman said:


> Truck tire off of an 18 wheeler. Don't ask me why it was rolling against traffic on 610 Loop all by itself on the inside lane. I had a truck on one side of me and the concrete barrier on the other and no where to go. Hit the tire right at the metal tow hook of my F250 and it rolled under me catapulting the truck. The General Lee had nothing on me. All four tires in the air.
> 
> Pucker factor was strong!


I swear I saw this, or something extremely close to it on 610 about 10 years ago. Was in my Blazer driving south....18 wheeler hauling a load of truck tires was going north. One of the tires flew off his trailer and litterly bounced off the top of the median divider, going over my truck by inches, and then in rearview saw it bounc down the center lane of 610.

So if I was going 55 and the big rig going 55 the other direction, that tire was going at least 100mph effectively at the southbound drivers. People swerving like hell, but somebody had to eventually connect. Might have been you!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I had a buzzard fly into my car. Headed to a family reunion in Cuero and I passed the turn. Since I was late and driving a fast car I decided I needed to get back on track quick. Made the u and speed shifted through 4 gears. I was about to shift into 5th and chill out as I topped a rise in the road. I'm doing about 140 as I come up on a buzzard eating in the road. I suppose he did not realize I was moving as he lazily flew off in front of me. He nailed the rear quarter panel/tire and cartwheeled down the road. I don't think he survived the encounter.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> I had to. she was stuck under my bumper.
> 
> Dude on bike got up, looked at how mangled his bike was and walked off. I tossed the bike in the back of my truck and threw it away.


I don't care if its true or not, thats one of the funniest lines i've read in a while! lmao


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Dogs 
Cats
Squeal
Pigs
Miniature horse
Birds
Gator on the way Sabine pass
And a big pine tree... I blew out a tire at 70 and lost control (Company truck that the boss had pulled the abs fuse when the computer went out) did a 180 and went backwards into a BIG pine tree.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

A badger in Wyoming. I honked, he didn't give a ****.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I backed over one of my kids bikes years ago. They weren't happy about it and neither was I! Ruined the bike but not my car ~ that's what they get for leaving it in the driveway!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Any and all game but biggest was about a 1000 lb cow on the way back from Matagorda one night about 2am. Going home from working on the peninsula in a company suburban. Didn't get back home til mid morning. Goofed it up pretty good but no one got hurt.

Worse was a nasty *** buzzard in a UPS truck way back when as a part timer/pick up driver in college. Going 65 or so down a farm to market with the door open and the sob got sucked in while in flight and exploded on the steel partition behind the drivers seat. Nasty **** was all over me. That's when I really learned to slow down if I can and honk the hell out of the horn when coming up on a pack of those flying meth heads.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I ran over a skunk while driving a little nissan sentra. Skunk got hung up in the under carriage and sprayed! Nasty @zz stench was coming through the A/C vents for a few days. That was BAD!

Ran over an orange parking cone and didn't realize it was hung under the car. Got home and smelled burning rubber/plastic. Looked under the car and found a half melted/half ground down road cone. lol. oops!


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I nailed my Golden Retriever in the side on my dirt bike cause he decided to run out into the dirt road to greet me. My dad saw the whole thing. He did about 3 cartwheels & I got thrown & slid about 15 ft. Luckily I had a heavy jacket on. We both had some road rash, but for the most part, was OK. My dad had a buzzard go right into his windshield cause it did not take off in time from having his road snack. Amazing the damage it did. I came about a foot away to nailing a guy practically walking in the right hand lane at night on I-45 near Conroe back in the early 80's. Had to clean my pants after that one.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

My X Wife!


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

slow moving buzzard hit the windshield. Snow goose wandering on a foggy road at 4am...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Lot of vehicles when in the Army

Skunk in a car...no joy


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I almost ran over a weed eater and gas powered blower!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

my neighbor likes to put a traffic cone out in the middle of the street in front of my house "so his kids can play safely"

but the kids are rarely ever out there playing - and yet he forgets to pick the cones up. He always places it in the exact spot where I have to swing wide to get in my driveway and maneuver around my wife's car.

I've found that if I center up on the cone - I can drag it all the way down the street.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

In the early 80s I was headed to the ranch one night late on Highway 624 headed west, which runs out of Corpus Christi. No one was around so I was moving pretty fast in an F250 hauling a gooseneck trailer with four round bales of hay, anyway I topped a hill and started down the other side and a "herd" of javelina started across the road there must been 30 of them. I don't exactly know how many I hit but it was a lot, the next day there were pieces and parts of javelina hanging underneath the truck and trailer.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

A couple squirrels and a bird and a few s*****. But i have a friend who hit a cat once and wasn't sure if he killed it so he did a U-turn and hit it again.....just to be sure


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I ran over a tiny kitten night before last. I cried for four hours straight. 

The car in front of me lost control and hit the curb dislodging a HUGE chunk of concrete which I nailed. Did almost $3,000 damage to my Mustang!

Swerved to miss a deer, went into the barditch and WHAM!! One of the 3' tall reflector posts punctured through the floorboard, came all the way through the cab and stabbed into the back of the seat and dislodged from the ground. It had been ran over (apparently by the mowers) and was bent over at just the right angle to impale itself through the truck. Had to attach a chain to the post, wrap it around a big tree then use the tractor - and the trucks own power - to dislodge the darn thang!! So glad no one was killed during that incident.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

As I read these, I kept remembering another one...

1)..An owl.(Poconos Pa)...it just sat there..took it home, next day it flew off....
2)..Deer(Ozona) along with misc critters there
3)..My lab.(Katy)...let her run in the rice fields while we worked on blinds etc...she ran between front/rear tires and rolled over her...
4) Hit 2 girls on a bike in Brookshire Tx...They came into the truck dead behind my west coast, Chev, mirrors in the late 70s...Not my fault..Their brother saw the whole thing and told the LEO that they were looking behind them at him and crossed Hwy 90 without looking...Luckily they were just scratched up good...
5) Big domestic goose (south Jersey) ran out in front of me while I was driving home from ducking....dented my hood...guys said that was the duck gods getting even.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Many years ago I was driving a church van in Arizona during the winter time. We went to pick up one of my friends and he was walking about 10 yards in front of the van, so I stepped on the gas and then immediately hit the brakes just to mess with him. Well, the parking lot was iced over and the van kept going and my friend stuck to the grill of the van. He was repositioned about 10 feet away but remained standing the whole time. Scared me more than it did him.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I backed smooth over my English bulldog with a 3/4 ton truck. I freaked out, he ran off. I scooped him up and rushed to the vet. After a couple of X-rays he didn't have any injuries. same dog jumped out of my jeep while driving down the road, TWICE! That was a tough dog.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

1987, 85 mph. Orange Crushed Velvet Lazy Boy Recliner. Top of the overpass at Kostoryz, in the middle of SPID in CC at 3 AM. It exploded like a bomb, luckily did no damage to my Monte Carlo SS. Found foam and velvet scraps under the hood for a week.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

I hit five cows between Liverpool and Danbury about two in the am pulling a 24' grady white-lucky that none of them were a dead center hit and I ended up on the sholder with no lights and the boat was about to launch over the truck. Of coarse no one owned the cows and the truck still smelled of cow poop when it motor got hot. 
Hog,dogs,and numerious small animals. Also a dog hit me and messed up a fender.


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

It scared the **** out of me but my spare tire cable broke going down spid in corpus and it could have killed someone. Really scared me bad


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Ran over my own foot jump starting a MG Midget on a icy street. Slipped on the ice, held on to the wheel which steered hard left and the back tire went right over my own foot as I drug along the side.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I hit a sheep on Hwy 67, back in '89, north of Midlothian.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> I've ran over a dead deer.


I've never hit a Whitetail but I have had five of them hit me. Three of those I had already passed.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Got very lucky twice on my bike. Didn't hit them , but coming home on 73 from Port Aurthur an 18 wheeler kicked up a VERY large turtle that went about 30 feet in the air . Had I not ducted down it probably would have take my head off . Another time left the store in Doss Texas heading back to Fredrickberg in the dark at 60 and barely missed a big Porcipine walking across the road.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

RACER said:


> Am I the only one that has run over fish????? Maybe I should save this story


I have ran over a hard head and of course it stuck into the SIDEWALL of my tire. As soon as I heard it leaking I hauled butt to Pat's tire on Bolivar.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

RACER said:


> Am I the only one that has run over fish????? Maybe I should save this story


No, tell the story! It'll make you feel better!

Unless it was a goldfish!:slimer:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

When I worked for Schlumberger, we used to pick up bulk cement in Freeport for oilfield cementing jobs. I backed my rig down to the loading spot by the water and the guy came out and told me I had a skunk smashed up between the duals on my trailer and that I would have to go drive around until I lost the skunk before he would load me.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

people, cars, dogs, cats, birds, bees, fleas and fieldpeas. Fences, snakes, armadillos, possums and skates. bycicles, vw's, jump ropes and stupid dopes.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

No one has hit Bigfoot :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Neighbors dog, he wasn't to happy about that. The neighbors kid (different neighbor), my dog, various critters


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Most of mine while going backwards, a cedar tree, my sons bicycle, and a light pole in the middle of a parking lot.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess were not counting sandbars while driving the boat?


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

sweenyite said:


> When I worked for Schlumberger,.....the guy came out and told me I had a skunk smashed up between the duals on my trailer and that I would have to go drive around until I lost the skunk before he would load me.


I once ran over a skunk with the tractor axle. I smelled it the entire 266 mile remainder of my route. I learned to avoid even the dead ones.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

I had three hot girls in my 78 nova one day after school. There was a dead dog in my lane, and I thought I could just go over it. Well with for people, my car was lower then normal. All you heard, and felt was the dog rolling under my car. If you would of just saw everyone's face. Priceless!


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Among others, I smoked a turkey going about 85 near Benjamin. Braking wasn't an option. The turkey was dead set on running across the road in front of me, but at the last minute, decided to fly - right over my grill guard and into my passenger side windshield ripping off my antenna, shattering the windshield and denting my hood and the body next to the windshield. I stopped relatively fast after that, maybe 200 yards. When I was fully stopped, I looked in my side mirror just in time to see the turkey hit the ground. He got some air.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> I've always wondered if anybody has hit a mattress with their car and what would happen. I see them on the roadways all the time, but never seen anybody hit one.


Funny you mentioned that, 288 north at night a box spring mattress flew out of a truck bed and I nailed it as it was upright and broadside. I was driving a trans am ram air. Wood went into my hood induction and bottom fog Light. Had to get out the car and pull it off. Tried to catch the truck but it was long gone.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

just the normal stuff in the car, nothing big, I did hit a big fat raccoon doin about 70 on my street bike at 4am heading to work,,,that was a butt clincher for a few seconds,,,


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

nearly ran over my brother and my cousins when I was younger with our go kart @ my grandparents in OK. I didn't have any breaks..... and they returned the favor big time.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Was driving down to matagorda and watched a rubber bungee cord fall off an 18 wheeler. I tried to dodge it and the sucker stuck in my rear tire then proceeded to stretch to its fullest and do work to the passenger side. Scared the heck out of me by all the noise it made. By the time I got it pulled out my tire the 18 wheeler was no where to be found!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

About thirty years ago I was in Modesto, CA on business and was driving back to my hotel after having dinner and drinks with some business associates. Driving down an unlit road and ran over someone laying in the middle of the road. I immediately pictured myself in prison for a dwi homicide. I stopped and ran over to the person only to discover it was a fully dressed mannequin. 

I have not driven after drinking since.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I ran over a piece of aluminum off the side of a cattle trailer about 24" long and 8" wide on the inside lane of 35 that cut an L shaped gash in the sidewall of a Michelin. Pulled over changed tire and took off to Discount Tire in Lake Jackson and they replaced the tire under Road Hazard Warranty for $31. I was lucky as I was able to whoa down without incident.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

It hit a recliner on the Katy Freeway in 1980. Fell out of a pickup ahead of me. Fortunately no one was napping in it at the time. Tore up all the plastic grill on my new Pontiac Bonneville.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I had a crappy 93ish chevy cavalier (lets face it every year cavalier was crappy) that I used to drive back and forth to work and keep my miles off my truck. Doing about 80mph on 75 south heading to Dalton, GA and hit a railroad tie with the passenger side tire. Spun me around several times and in front of a 18 wheeler, ended up facing the right direction on the shoulder like I had just pulled over. Coworker was behind me it happened and saw the whole thing. Both him and the truck driver were more shook up than I was at the time as I got out cussing because it ruined my awesome 14" steel wheel.... got to work and it all hit me, was almost a hood ornament


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Black Bear. 44 years ago, on my honeymoon in Canada. My new wife and I had borrowed my Mom's car because mine was too small to pack all of our camping gear in. Mom had my car for the 10 days.

We were beginning the long trip home. My wife was driving and it was about 11PM. The desolate road was skirting around a small lake. A Black Bear that had been in the lake, apparently felt his exit route was being cut off by the car, and ran right in front of us. The driver's side bumper just clipped the hind quarters of the bear. After the contact, my wife screamed and floored the gas pedal. I said "stop.... stop the car. Why are you going away so fast?" She said "I thought the bear was probably mad and was chasing us!" In her defense, it was a very large black bear. Maybe 400 to 500 #s.

I got out and checked out the damage. The bumper was pushed in, the fender crinkled a little, the headlight was knocked out of alignment, but still working. All of these parts were covered with lake mud. There were even snails in the mud. My guess is that he had been rolling in lake mud to get bug relief.

From the small amount of damage on the car, I knew that we had just barely (pun) clipped him. Being such a large bear, I didn't think that any of his bones could have been broken. Badly bruised, hoppin mad, but probably OK. We backed up until we could see mud on the road, peered into the underbrush, but saw nothing. No, we didn't get out of the car to do this.

A mile back down the road again, we got out and took a picture of the mud and snails so my Mom would believe the story.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Deer, pigeon sized white wings & a rather dumb coyote the blew up on impact.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

17 seagulls on seawall in Galveston. Had to go back for 2 of them they weren't dead yet. They swarmed all at once in front of the Hummer.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Quepos1 said:


> About thirty years ago I was in Modesto, CA on business and was driving back to my hotel after having dinner and drinks with some business associates. Driving down an unlit road and ran over someone laying in the middle of the road. I immediately pictured myself in prison for a dwi homicide. I stopped and ran over to the person only to discover it was a fully dressed mannequin.
> 
> I have not driven after drinking since.


Great for you, If that would work on everyone, I might consider buying several for San Antonio drivers to use, Need to make them out of Memory Foam and dress them in Kevlar as they would probably be hit 20 to 30 times a night by DUIs. Now they just run into the back of patrol cars stopped and ticketing DWI drivers. That cost too much taxpayers money


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Years ago I was coming back from the Frio in an ex girlfriends moms Camry. I was behind an eighteen wheeler and wanted around him, I proceeded to go around him and about the time I did I see a golf bag full of golf clubs in the middle of the road. By then I was already committed with know where to go, so I held on tight and close my eyes. Luckily there where no problems. And didn't hurt the car.


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## Quack Stack (Oct 25, 2012)

*Buzzard*

Several years ago we were moving our cabin, feeders, stands, etc from Uvalde to Rocksprings, about 5 trucks with trailers in line. A group of buzzards in the road paid us no mind and one of em smashed into the front of my uncles truck, flipped over his and fell into the upright 2x12 closing off the back of the trailer in front of me. We were at highway speeds. It was a very bad day for that bird.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I was going to work early in the morning when I saw a mouse or rat run across the road. An owl swooped down to grab the critter and I ended up nailing the owl. It looked like a feather bomb exploded when it hit my windshield. Ended up having to have the windshield replaced.
Ken


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Hit a bat once, must have caught him between beeps.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Lets see..
A camery ran the red light I was driving a peterbuilt ran over the hood of her car.. Well her bosses car she barowed to go get coffee. Tore the fuel tank off the truck n totaled the car.

A few coyotes, cats, a dog, a deer, a dam skunk, ladder, birds and probably more I can't remember.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I used to have an old mattress in the bed of my pickup. I hit lots of stuff on that...


----------



## brad durden (Feb 18, 2009)

Driving in Ft Worth in work truck ( with pipe rack) drove under bridge as a flock of pidgins flew out. Scared the **** out of me as I took out about a dozen of the nasty bastages. Sounded like someone was hitting the truck with a baseball bat. Had 4 or 5 still in the pipe rack the bed and the grill when I got back to the office.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

mark ulrich said:


> I hit a sheep on Hwy 67, back in '89, north of Midlothian.


I've always wondered who ran over my pet sheep.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I ran over a full commercial roll of toilet paper earlier this week. It was bouncing down I-45 during morning rush hour and I had nowhere to go. Those things are not soft and cushion-y.

Driving up 146 late one Friday night and a mini van in front of me ran over a retread. Threw it up into my passenger side bumper, then under the wheel. Scared the snot out of me and did about a thousand dollars worth of damage.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh I forgot about running over my son's friend's foot. Like a dummy, he put his foot in front of my passenger rear tire thinking I'd roll over his foot. (Dumb kid!) Anyway, when I took off, my son said something and I stopped to hear what he was saying.....right on top of Clay's foot. He started hollering, "you're on my foot!" so I panicked, my foot slipped off the clutch, the car lurched and died, had to restart real quick and pull forward. The whole episode was seconds, but I bet he never does such a stupid thing again. He's lucky his foot wasn't crushed!!


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Women drivers...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I hit, rather my trailer hit a pit Bull... 

Was driving down a windy road in the Canyon Lake area passing through a subdivision before hitting the ramp. 

So this pit bull comes flying out of this yard, raising hell, barking, growling, trying to eat my bumper, tires, who the hell knows what else. You know the kind.. 

As we pass it the Pit Bull starts to fade realizing he has done his job and run off the evil invader of his territory as the back bumper was leaving its domain. Pooch starts to prance off all Billy Bad-Arse like it just put a whooping on me. 

That was until that pooch looked back at the very moment "BAM! BAM!" my tandem-axle trailer rolled right over it. 

I was already on the brakes and trying to shut it down and in the following 30 seconds of searching the dog was gone. I truly hope it was alright however at the same time, it is one of the all-time funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

coming home one night pulling the boat behind my suburban I hit a dead dog or dead something. I tried to miss it but didnt want to swerve pulling the boat. Long story short it punctured the tire. Put on the spare , put the flat in the spare compartment. On the road again have to pull over because it was stinking up the inside with the dead carcass stink. had to put the tire in the boat. It still stunk all the way home.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Leaving for work one morning in the dark out on a county road and hit a black bull. Did about $4,000 in damage to my trailblazer but glad I wasn't in a car. I called the sheriff's dept and she ask me if it was still alive, I told her I wasn't gettin' out to check cause if he wasn't dead, he was ****** off !! 
Linda


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Farm pig a small cat and a dove and not on purpose ,been driving since 1978.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> I hit, rather my trailer hit a pit Bull...


good....


----------

